# Wbb2 Styles! Wo bitte?



## Draxx (10. April 2003)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe etliche Seiten gewältzt doch keine einziges Sytel gefunden! Wo kriege ich das denn her für das Wbb2? Gesucht habe ich hier auch schona ber nichts gefunden. Bitte helft mir!


Ps.: Gibts auch addons für das Wbb2?


Gruss Draxx


----------



## Sebastianus (10. April 2003)

Was ist Wbb2? Ist das ein Photoshop-Plugin? Ich nix kennen das!


----------



## Draxx (10. April 2003)

Nein Worldlab Burning Board 2


----------



## Patrick Kamin (10. April 2003)

*-*

Guck mal bitte 5 Beiträge weiter unten hier im Internet-Forum!



> Gesucht habe ich hier auch schon aber nichts gefunden.



Und nun stell dich in die Ecke und schäm dich!


----------



## Draxx (10. April 2003)

Nein schämen tuh ich mich nicht! Denn da habe ich geguckt und nichts gefunden da es fast nur für das wbb1 ist!


----------



## blubber (10. April 2003)

hi,

also in dem besagten thread, ca 5 zeilen weiter unten, ist doch groß und fett der link hier http://www.wbbstyles.de/ gepostet worden. 
Wenn man sich da umschaut, entdeckt man sogar eine eigene wBB2.0.x Section, das sollte doch reichen !?

bye


----------



## Draxx (10. April 2003)

Na danke das ist der letzte scheiss da du dich dort anmelden musst und dann noch dich freischalten lassen musst damit du die styles sehen kannst!Das ist das letzte da!


----------



## Patrick Kamin (10. April 2003)

*-*

Die machen sich dort die Mühe, komplette Templates für das wbb2 zu erstellen und dir ist es zuviel, dich dort zu registrieren?

Geh bloß wieder mit Lego spielen!


----------



## Draxx (10. April 2003)

Du verstehst das falsch! Ich mag mich nicht dort regestrieren da die daten von mir haben wollen die die nix angehen!


----------



## blubber (10. April 2003)

hmm?
hier hast du dich doch genauso registriert und deine daten eingegeben.


----------



## Draxx (10. April 2003)

Ja,aber hier waren nur e-mail und name erforderlich und da muss ich meine wbb2 daten freigeben ! das will ich nicht, obwohl ichs gekauft habe!


----------



## SilentWarrior (10. April 2003)

oje... es gibt tatsächlich leute, die immer etwas zu motzen haben.

gib doch einfach irgendwelche daten an, das kümmert die doch nicht.


----------



## blubber (10. April 2003)

> gib doch einfach irgendwelche daten an, das kümmert die doch nicht.


die wbb daten müssen glaub schon stimmen 

aber wo liegt das problem? was sollen sie denn mit deinen wbb daten machen?
hast du einen account bei ebay? da musst du auch deine RICHTIGE adresse angeben, und?
du hast recht, man sollte schon vorsichtig sein mit seinen daten, aber übertreiben braucht man es nicht, besonders nicht in diesem fall.

bye


----------



## Draxx (10. April 2003)

Bitte vergleich nicht ebay mit einem Forum das sind 2 welten!


----------



## Freeworm (24. April 2003)

Ich Sag nur:

Hier ist mal wieder einer der sich das Woltlab Burning Board 2 frei aus dem Web bzw. auf FTP Servern gezoggen hat und jetzt ohne eine Lizenz mit diesem Forum eine Community in die Welt setzten will, jetzt hat dieser L33cher aber Pech weil Woltlab, alles was mit dem Woltlab Burning Board 2 zu tun hat absperrt, was auch in Ordnung ist, jetzt hockt hier wieder ein kleiner L33cher der ein Forum hat und eine Community bauen will, was er nicht kann weil er wohl kein HTML zum Styles bauen kann, deshalb geht er jetzt auf seine Festplatte E: diese wahrscheinlich "Warez" heißt und löscht da die Datei "WoltlabBurningBoard2.GWL-Crew.2003.rar" oder so ähnlich. Und wenn er pech hatte steht Morgen die Grünen vom Dienst vor seiner Tür und werden sein PC durchsuchen, weil er die "WoltlabBurningBoard2.GWL-Crew.2003.rar" Version auf seinen Server gesetzt hat und nicht die "WoltlabBurningBoard2.GWL-Crew.2003.CRACKED.rar". Und dann finden die Grünen diesen Beitrag und alles ist sicher das er illegales im Web macht, er wird deshalb eine Geldstrafe bzw. im wiederholten Falle eine Haftstrafe nicht unter 1nem Jahr bekommen.


----------



## blubber (24. April 2003)

Du kennst dich ja aus, Freeworm, selber schon Erfahrung damit gesammelt? 
Nee, mal im ernst, einfach so kommen die "Grünen", wie du die Polizei umschreibst, bestimmt nicht zu jemandem, um seinen Rechner zu durchsuchen, das ist rechtlich garnicht möglich. 
Allerdings verstehe ich Draxx auch nicht so ganz. Wenn er wirklich eine LEGALE Lizenz hat, gibt es nichts zu befürchten, denn wieso sollte der Hersteller des Forums die Informationen seiner Kunden an Dritte weitergeben.....Schwachsinn !
Ist schon etwas komisch...naja, gute Nacht.

bye


----------



## ShadowByte (3. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Draxx _
> *Ja,aber hier waren nur e-mail und name erforderlich und da muss ich meine wbb2 daten freigeben ! das will ich nicht, obwohl ichs gekauft habe! *



Wenn du es wirklich gekauft hättest, dann wüsstest du daß du dich im Mitgliederbereich von WOLTLAB für den WBB2-Bereich auf myWBB.info und auf WBB-Help.de freischalten kannst. In diesen beiden Foren bekommst du alles was mit WBB 2 zutun hat. Also Hacks und Addons und Styles.

Aber so wies aussieht haste dir das irgendwo illegal runtergeladen und diesem Fall bekomst du nirgends was fürs WBB 2.

Gruß


----------



## Jürgen (11. April 2004)

http://www.mygen24.de/


----------



## Jürgen (11. April 2004)

-


----------



## Andre31 (16. April 2005)

Wie wäre es denn mal mit Google? . Manche Leute sind echt zu Faul zum   . Aber naja wenn man so eine heiße Version hat, dann ist das schon schwierig! Die Jungs von denn Hack Foren sind ja nicht Dumm!   Wer Hacks oder Styles haben will, sollte schon eine offizielle Version besitzen! :suspekt:


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. April 2005)

Jungs, bitte achtet mal auf das Datum... 2 Jahre..

[ closed ]


----------

